# Good Darko Milicic Article



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Must read article on Darko:

http://www.theoaklandpress.com/stories/051304/spo_20040513082.shtml

Quotes:

Ben Wallace: "He's definitely the future of this team. The sky's the limit for him. He just has to relax and play basketball. There's nothing he can't do. He can shoot the ball, post up, dribble, rebound, block shots. I haven't seen anything yet he can't do."

Tony Ronzone, Pistons top scout, and considered one of the best European scouts in the league: "It takes bigs two or three years. If Darko had been with Washington or some team like that, he could have averaged 12 points and eight rebounds this year.

"He's learning the right way and he's learning how to win. Can you imagine what he would have done this year if he'd been in an American high school? When would you ever get another chance to get a 7-footer with his skills? Never. He's going to be a special, special player at some point in the future, and when that day comes, we'll all be smiling."

Olympics?

"That's our preference," Ronzone said. "That would be a great experience for him. First, just the chance to play in the Olympics. But also to see what (Sacramento's Peja) Stojakovic and (the L.A. Clippers' Predrag) Drobnjak and those guys go through, how they'll push him and what that would do for him."

Vandeweghe after Darko/Denver workout: "It's no secret that he's a special talent," Vandeweghe said. "He's 7-foot plus with a 7-foot-5 wingspan, very skilled, very talented. Looks like he can play inside and outside. There's a lot that jumps out at you."


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I believe it... I wish he could get some consistent PT so I could see more of him. 

The current situation sucks for him because when he does actually get a couple minutes to play, all the attention is on him.. the other team knows he's going to get the ball and he even gets double teamed. I guess nobody wants to be the team that Darko scored on in garbage time.

I'd love to see him in the Olympics. Of course, they might not play him much either because of his age.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Great article, but he must show signs next year or the criticism will only get worse for the "Human victory cigar" (stolen from Slamonline).


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

We can't tell if he's Sam Bowie unless we can predict career-ending knee injuries, right? Other than that he was somewhat good.

Pistons are set.


----------



## reggie4life (May 12, 2004)

Im Intrested in seeing the kid play, Hopefully hell play in the summer leagues!!! I cant wait for those to start up even though the basketball is crap, its still fun to watch!! I read that Luke jackson and a few other guys are workin out for the bulls today, Its that time of the year again!!!


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

If Bowie had perfect health he still wouldn't have been even close whatsoever at all to MICHAEL JORDAN. Even if he was an annual allstar, the Blazers still messed up historically.

I think darko might be great, but here's the thing: he has to be better than Dirk to overcome people's expectations, because Melo will likely be better than Dirk. Obviously, he has a lot to live up to, and next year he has to show something.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> I think darko might be great, but here's the thing: he has to be better than Dirk to overcome people's expectations, because Melo will likely be better than Dirk. Obviously, he has a lot to live up to, and next year he has to show something.


I don't see what Dirk has to do with it... I don't think Darko is going to be anything like Dirk. Melo kind of is, though, in the sense of being a one-dimensional scorer with no defense. 

I think Darko will be more like KG than like Dirk... I'm not saying as good as KG, but more in the style of a KG or Jermaine O'Neal type of player.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

No, not kG as he would have shown at least some freakish hops or something. He has the skills to be a more athletic Dirk who shoots less threes, and probably have decent D as well (Dirk gets tons of blocks). I'm not saying becasue they're white and euros, but he s not going to be banging viciously like JO on guys, he'll be faking them and putting in Dirk like dunks. And I'll be very surprised if he's ever a defensive terror.

Basically he has to be an improved version of Dirk (athletic, D, passing) becasue Melo is about to average 30 per and up his all-around game as well (Jordan won't want him slacking on D).


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

No, not kG as he would have shown at least some freakish hops or something. He has the skills to be a more athletic Dirk who shoots less threes, and probably have decent D as well (Dirk gets tons of blocks). I'm not saying becasue they're white and euros, but he s not going to be banging viciously like JO on guys, he'll be faking them and putting in Dirk like dunks. And I'll be very surprised if he's ever a defensive terror.

Basically he has to be an improved version of Dirk (athletic, D, passing) becasue Melo is about to average 30 per and up his all-around game as well (Jordan won't want him slacking on D).


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> No, not kG as he would have shown at least some freakish hops or something. He has the skills to be a more athletic Dirk who shoots less threes, and probably have decent D as well (Dirk gets tons of blocks). I'm not saying becasue they're white and euros, but he s not going to be banging viciously like JO on guys, he'll be faking them and putting in Dirk like dunks. And I'll be very surprised if he's ever a defensive terror.
> 
> Basically he has to be an improved version of Dirk (athletic, D, passing) becasue Melo is about to average 30 per and up his all-around game as well (Jordan won't want him slacking on D).


I don't think he's going to be anything like Dirk. He might not have freakish hops like KG (although his vertical is about the same as Carmelo's according to the predraft camp), but I think his game will be a lot like KG in style.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Ok, he needs to be a mix of KG and Dirk. But he still needs to be better than Melo, as he's about to be one of the league's top players. I hope he does become a great player, as he is in a tough spot and it would kill to be known as a bust for the rest of your career.

He needs to show hints though of greatness next year however,
no matter how much PT he gets.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

For all you guys who need further conformation, I think it was Darko who lit Andris lottery pick Biedrins for some ridiculous number, like 36 or something.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> For all you guys who need further conformation, I think it was Darko who lit Andris lottery pick Biedrins for some ridiculous number, like 36 or something.


Yes, when Darko played Andris, he held Andris to 2 points and 4 rebounds. Darko had 37 points, 9 rebounds, and 9 assists.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, when Darko played Andris, he held Andris to 2 points and 4 rebounds. Darko had 37 points, 9 rebounds, and 9 assists.


Holy crap./ I was high on Biedrins, kinda forgot about Darko .. eeeeYaAH.

Do you know if he willbe able to play in the summer leagues if he goes to Athens?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'll probably get railed for this, but I think Darko could end up a lot like a lefty version of Olajuwon.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

You know, I'm not sure. The Pistons say there is a way for him to do both, but I can't see how. If I had to choose I'd rather him play in the summer leagues. He would get more playing time and he'd be able to work with the Pistons coaching staff which would help his development.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'll probably get railed for this, but I think Darko could end up a lot like a lefty version of Olajuwon.


I don't think he'll ever be as good of a rebounder.

There is something weird about the way he goes after boards that seems ... ineffective.


I think he'll score block and steal in bundles though.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, when Darko played Andris, he held Andris to 2 points and 4 rebounds. Darko had 37 points, 9 rebounds, and 9 assists.


If that's not an *** whooping I don't know what is.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> Ok, he needs to be a mix of KG and Dirk.


Dude, you need to quit it with the Dirk stuff (and KG for that matter, he's a natural small forward). Dirk is a perimeter player, Darko is an interior player. They are not similar other than Dirk being european and tall. I think you need to learn a little bit more about Darko before you begin to pass jusdgement.

As for Melo, I think he has a ways to go to. He was not very impressive in the playoffs, and has not really beaten the Glenn Robinson label as far as I'm concerned (and don't try to convince me otherwise, it will take next season to do so). He's good, but I don't think Darko has to worry about MJ creeping up behind him, as he was drafted in front of him.

Here's the way I see it, look at say Paul Pierce, J'Oneal. The latter took a while to develop like nearly all bigs do, he faced criticism, and I would take him hands down over Paul Pierce any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he'll ever be as good of a rebounder.
> ...


He doesn't use his body to position himself and his man for a good rebound -- he's too desperate for the ball to properly box out his man. Typical in young cats. He's gotta be learning the right way with Ben though.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gdog</b>!
> If Bowie had perfect health he still wouldn't have been even close whatsoever at all to MICHAEL JORDAN. Even if he was an annual allstar, the Blazers still messed up historically.


This is probably the worst ever, but part of that IS how little they got out of Bowie. If they got Joe Dumars, it wouldn't be so bad.

The very next pick Dallas picked Sam Perkins and passed Barkley. Nothing wrong with Perkins, but it turns out that Barkley was Barkley. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

OMG. This is cheesing me off. I hate how they talk like he will be the greatest player ever in the future. I see him as an average player at his best at any point of his career.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> OMG. This is cheesing me off. I hate how they talk like he will be the greatest player ever in the future. I see him as an average player at his best at any point of his career.


Maybe you see that, but i'd take Ben Wallace's opinion he will be special over yours or anyone else here. 

Also, Joe Dumars has proven to be a pretty smart guy and you dont pass over a gem like Carmelo Anthony, especially when you could use a superstar SF, for no reason.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> lso, Joe Dumars has proven to be a pretty smart guy and you dont pass over a gem like Carmelo Anthony, especially when you could use a superstar SF, for no reason.


LOL. He selected a developing (not developed) player in Darko, because he had Prince, therefore he didn't want to select Carmelo. Now how in the BLOODY HELL are you certain that Prince would be able to perform at a level Carmelo performs at? He should of rather thought again and considered that Prince would be a solid bench player while Carmelo would be one of the greatest starting SF's of all time. 

Yeah, I would take Larry Brown's comments, which are "should of picked Carmelo" over yours and everyone elses on this board.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> LOL. He selected a developing (not developed) player in Darko, because he had Prince, therefore he didn't want to select Carmelo. Now how in the BLOODY HELL are you certain that Prince would be able to perform at a level Carmelo performs at? He should of rather thought again and considered that Prince would be a solid bench player while Carmelo would be one of the greatest starting SF's of all time.


How are you certain that Carmelo is going to be so good? I still haven't seen anything from him that would make me think that. He's a talented scorer but like Charles Barkley says, anybody can score. Maybe he'll be the Bernard King of this generation. Dominant big men contribute so much more.

In my opinion Carmelo was the low-risk, low-reward pick of this draft compared to LeBron and Darko. Not that LeBron was a risk either. But people did think he wasn't as ready as Carmelo, as strange as that sounds now.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> How are you certain that Carmelo is going to be so good? I still haven't seen anything from him that would make me think that. He's a talented scorer but like Charles Barkley says, anybody can score. Maybe he'll be the Bernard King of this generation. Dominant big men contribute so much more.
> ...



OMG, are you saying this statement just to "spam" this argument, a statement that you know you're against? How can you say that? Carmelo will be very very good, I don't need to explain okay?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Dirk and Darko are both very quick laterally... and that's about where the comparisons stop.

Darko is dedicated to being a post player and has shown great drive in bulking up and getting his body physically ready to beat on people with. 

I don't know if there really is anyone you can compare him too. If you just look at "tools"- he is extremely quick for his size, has a soft touch, has great passing instincts, and can block shots. Supposedly he can shoot the ball, but we haven't seen much of that. Rebounding is something he is definately physically capable of doing at a high level- but early on it looks like those instincts aren't really there (although out of scoring, passing, and rebounding- rebounding is by far the easiest to improve at). 

The things that are definately there right now are quickness, passing, and shot blocking- you can work with that.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

When he played in Europe he played more outside than in.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Yeah, I would take Larry Brown's comments, which are "should of picked Carmelo" over yours and everyone elses on this board.


 

Get your facts right. When asked the question on who he'd prefer at this point, he said "That's not a fair question." If he says Carmelo, it's just a kick in the *** to Darko. If he says Darko, it's great bulletin board for the Nuggets, who the Pistons played later that week.

Yeah, I'll take the opinions of two of the best GM's in the game, one of the top European scouts, and a starting NBA All-Star, over yours.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Starting a *Darko Is a Bust* club to oppose my *Darko Milicic will be a 20-10 NBA Player"* club. If you want to join either, PM me. We'll look back a couple of years from now and see who's right.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> When he played in Europe he played more outside than in.


false, he showed the ability to play outside, but he was strictly an inside player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think he'll ever be as good of a rebounder.
> ...


Could be right. I never saw enough of him to know. Only few times I saw him on the court he looked completely lost.

But like someone else said, it cant hurt going against Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, Mehmet Okur, Elden Campbell, and the Big Nasty everyday in practice.

I'd love to be able to get a look at Darko in practice.


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> If that's not an *** whooping I don't know what is.


Little known fact: 

Roughly one year ago, Nets draftee Nenad Krstic outplayed Darko, scoring 29 points and grabbing 9 boards. Darko had 7 and 2. 

Scroll down for Nenad vs Darko info



> In the semifinals of the YUBA League tournament, Krstic was faced with a difficult situation. His team, KK Partizan Mobtel, was playing without its best player, Milos Vujanic. Vujanic, the Knicks' second round draft choice and Europe's best scoring guard, was injured and Krstic was facing off against Darko Milicic, the 17-year-old seven footer who some think will be the second player selected in this year's draft, right behind Lebron James. Milicic's Hemofarm team won the game, but in the battle of the two big men, Krstic stepped up and hit for 29 points and 9 rebounds in 32 minutes, while Milicic had 7 points and 2 rebounds.


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Well, I remember another game, a few weeks (months?) before where Krstic was the one outplayed.
In the one mentioned darko got in foul trouble, if I remember correctly, something that didn't happen him too rarely.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should get your facts straight son. He said he would prefer Carmelo and if they selected him, Carmelo would of gotten a lot of minutes. He is purposely burrying Darko because he is such a undeveloped rookie compared to Carmelo, and don't use the excuse that he's like the 12th man because the Pistons have a huge depth.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You should get your facts straight son. He said he would prefer Carmelo and if they selected him, Carmelo would of gotten a lot of minutes. He is purposely burrying Darko because he is such a undeveloped rookie compared to Carmelo, and don't use the excuse that he's like the 12th man because the Pistons have a huge depth.


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2702541,00.html

"It's the same thing I tell (people in Denver) every time," the Pistons guard [Billups] said. "We had a lottery pick, but we're not a lottery team. When we drafted, we drafted for the future. (Milicic) is that guy."

"He's not going to play," said Pistons coach Larry Brown, who has used Milicic for only 72 minutes in 19 games. "He's not ready. . . . Joe (Dumars, the team's president of basketball operations) told me when we drafted him, 'Don't expect him to play.' He's never asked me to play him. He said, 'Just work with him.'

"(Dumars) thinks he's going to be special, and I haven't changed from that. . . . (Dumars) wants this franchise to have stability for years and years to come. He didn't think there were any centers out there (in the future) that could be like this kid."

Asked if there are any regrets at passing over Anthony, Brown, who took over as Detroit's coach in early June after the team had all but decided to take Milicic, said, "That's not a fair question."

Dumars, who recently told The Detroit News that, for "the 99th time, I'm asking the media and the fans of Detroit (to) be patient with Darko," did not return a message seeking comment.

PG Mike James
PG Lindsey Hunter
SF/PF Corliss Williamson
SF/PF Darvin Ham
C Mehmet Okur
C Elden Campbell

Yes, there is no depth on that team.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2702541,00.html
> ...


That's just one stint where he said "that's not a fair question". I am very sure he said he wanted the Pistons to draft Carmelo another time.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Froggyvk, you should just give up at this point. I'm not one to stoop to insulting other poster's credibility, but this is Mattsanity, the guy who seriously argues for Alvin Williams as if he were a future HOF-er. I think it's safe to say that rational arguments are wasted here.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> 
> false, he showed the ability to play outside, but he was strictly an inside player.


No.

I've downloaded two games of him, most of which consist of him taking outside jumpshots and acting as a 3 would.

Unless those two games were an anomaly.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Froggyvk, you should just give up at this point. I'm not one to stoop to insulting other poster's credibility, but this is Mattsanity, the guy who seriously argues for Alvin Williams as if he were a future HOF-er. I think it's safe to say that rational arguments are wasted here.


No one takes him seriously.



> Could be right. I never saw enough of him to know. Only few times I saw him on the court he looked completely lost.
> 
> But like someone else said, it cant hurt going against Ben Wallace, Rasheed Wallace, Mehmet Okur, Elden Campbell, and the Big Nasty everyday in practice.
> 
> I'd love to be able to get a look at Darko in practice.


Yeah I don't know why I said that in retropsect. He's surrounded by some of the most skilled big men in this league, as well as a great teacher, in a great program.


----------



## Rollydog (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ryoga</b>!
> Well, I remember another game, a few weeks (months?) before where Krstic was the one outplayed.
> In the one mentioned darko got in foul trouble, if I remember correctly, something that didn't happen him too rarely.



From the same article... Should clarify a bit more. 



> Milicic was showing reporters a videotape of their first game, one in which Milicic dunked over Krstic in a move reminiscent of Vince Carter's famous Olympian slam over Frederic Weis.
> 
> ESPN's Chad Ford described how Milicic brought the tape to his hotel room and showed it with pride.
> 
> ...


I recently got a tape of that game and must say that Nenad dominated. Darko, from what I've seen of him (limited action I must admit) is the kind of guy who dominates weak opposition and plays well in insignificant games, but chokes when the pressure is on. I'm watching the game and he kind of gets complacent on Nenad, who is full of energy, battling in the post. Darko hardly battles on offense. He stays out on the perimeter and passes the ball whenever he gets it. I think it may be mental at this point- confidence too. 

Darko never played in top level competition. Yuba and FIBA leagues are quite weak... at best NCAA level. Euroleague is much higher, and Darko's team was not active in it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

haven't seen any flashes of brilliance to this point...granted he is limited in his time, but i don't where the hype comes from. i'm sure i could be wrong since he is so young....but you think going against Ben all year would make him tougher than he has shown.


----------

